# Camana



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

*Plaza de Armas*










*Boulevard 28 de Julio*




























*Sembrios de Arroz*










*Canotaje*










*Rock en la playa*










*Malecon*










*Playa de Quilca*

[B]Plaza de Armas[/B]

[IMG]http://www.municamana.gob.pe/Imagenes/plaza%20camana4.jpg

*Boulevard 28 de Julio*




























*Sembrios de Arroz*










*Canotaje*










*Rock en la playa*










*Malecon*










*Playa de Quilca*










*Playa Los Cerrillos*










*Playa La Miel*










*Las Loberas*










*Atardecer*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que interesante la ciudad...eso si, ese boulevard es una huachafada total!! Me cague de risa al verlo!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que playas!, y bueno el boulevard bastante pintoresco.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si...la playa esa esta bien linda.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

yo estuve en Camana en el 1997.Era un pueblito limpio y bonito.Pero el terremoto del 2001 malogro todo.La gente pituca de Arequipa tenia su casa de playa de lujo.Pero varias fueron destruidas en el terremoto.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

tiene bonitas playas, pero lo del camarón y esas aves...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es que es parte de su tradición, que se puede hacer.


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

nunca habia visto fotos de camana... si medio huachafin pero bueno como dice bajopontino es parte de su tradición.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

sin tradición los pueblos son nada y lo moderno siempre es efímero :yes: , las tradiciones son la característica de cada lugar. Me gustaron las playas de Camaná, !!!realmente bellísimas!!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

En general los pueblos de Arequipa son ordenados y bonitos, Mollendo, Camaná, Islay, Atico, etc.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Es que es parte de su tradición, que se puede hacer.


Algunos tienen la idea de que lo recargado es lo mejor...ser literal en todo aspecto es lo mejor....cuando en verdad es todo lo contrario.

Las aves y el camarón seran parte de su tradición, pero nadie les obliga a poner tremendas huachafadas coronadas con mayolicas de baño en un paseo peatonal que deberia ser simple y elegante...con unas cuantas bancas y faroles...y nada mas. 

Un paseo peatonal tan angosto no se presta para tanta tontera.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sebvill said:


> *En general los pueblos de Arequipa son ordenados y bonitos, Mollendo, Camaná, Islay, Atico, etc*.


olas sebvill , una pregunta conoces atico ??????????


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

es que yo cuando ea niño vivi alli un tiempo, y era un lugar muy bonito cerca a camana.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

que chevere, me encantan esas playas y el pueblo se ve ordenado.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Sin lugar a dudas lo mas huachafo que he visto en mi vida jajajaja, le gana a las musas sin lugar a dudas... hay algo muy curioso que me han comentado y queria saber si es cierto.. es verdad que en el paseo de las musas hay una imagen tallada de Mickey Mouse en la parte superior? eso si seria increible jajajaja

















Aun no logro decidir cual es peor, creo que el de los gallos con mayolica guinda :runaway: 

Bueno pero de todos modos la ciudad se ve muy agradable.


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

uy ke bonito!!! me gusto mucho


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> Sin lugar a dudas lo mas huachafo que he visto en mi vida jajajaja, le gana a las musas sin lugar a dudas... hay algo muy curioso que me han comentado y queria saber si es cierto.. es verdad que en el paseo de las musas *hay una imagen tallada de Mickey Mouse en la parte superior*? eso si seria increible jajajaja


juajajaja, eso si sería el colmo, mezclar musas griegas con mickey mouse, JA, que lo confirme Wolmisted.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

REALMENTE LAS PLAYAS ME AGRADARON MUCHO.....


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

que wáá, para mas horrible.. no sé, cual,me parece más fea. si la langosta gigante o esos gallos.. :S 

en algún momento pensé que el Cristo de la plaza de Ancash-- era feo, pero al lado de esto, no es nada.


acaso es tan dificil hacer algo bueno..... un par de fuentes, arbolitos, buen alumbrado (farolas bonitas y originales) con un buen piso y la obra queda genial... pero creo que la gente piensa que mientras hacen mas cosa.. quedará mas bonita --- irónico.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:runaway: jajaja eso gallos son lo más feo junto con esas paredes sin tarrajear


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Algunos tienen la idea de que lo recargado es lo mejor...ser literal en todo aspecto es lo mejor....cuando en verdad es todo lo contrario.
> 
> Las aves y el camarón seran parte de su tradición, pero nadie les obliga a poner tremendas huachafadas coronadas con mayolicas de baño en un paseo peatonal que deberia ser simple y elegante...con unas cuantas bancas y faroles...y nada mas.
> 
> Un paseo peatonal tan angosto no se presta para tanta tontera.



ah mira.. yo dije algo parecido, sin leer tu post.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> ah mira.. yo dije algo parecido, sin leer tu post.


Pensamos iguales! Te imaginas que chevere seria el mundo si todos pensaran como nosotros? JEJEJE :jk:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Pensamos iguales! Te imaginas que chevere seria el mundo si todos pensaran como nosotros? JEJEJE :jk:


No por Dios, con ustedes basta y sobra :jk:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajajajajajaja es cierto con Bruno basta y sobra 

Laverdad que las playas son muy bonitas, el pueblo es bastante pintoresco, ordenado, pero que ridículos estos patas con sus gallos y bueno si tienen a micky ya con eso no hay mas.... ganaron el premio a los mas bizarros jajajajajaaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> No por Dios, con ustedes basta y sobra :jk:


Eso lo dices porque sabes que conmigo todo marcharía a ritmo militar...y la pereza puede mas...verdad? jejeje.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Cuantos habitantes tiene la segunda ciudad mas importante(Camana) de Arequipa??


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Pensamos iguales! Te imaginas que chevere seria el mundo si todos pensaran como nosotros? JEJEJE :jk:




Jaaaaaaa.. todo sería perfecto !!!!!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

felipe25 said:


> Cuantos habitantes tiene la segunda ciudad mas importante(Camana) de Arequipa??


Mollendo 27710

Camana 14954


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Mollendo 27710
> 
> Camana 14954


Gracias chalaco!!

Con razón Arequipa es la segunda ciudad mas poblada del Perú.

Mientras tanto la segunda ciudad de importancia de Piura es Sullana con 250 mil habitantes.


----------



## drakoman (Jul 27, 2006)

*HOla Un nuevo sitio a Visitar si quieren conocer mas de Camana*

Un saludo que tal, mi nombre es Alex Hilario, y pues soy camanejo de corazon, aqui les dejo un sitio donde pueden ver mas sobre camana, videos, historia, y mucho mas, en unos dias, podran intercambiar fotos y publicarlos alli, tambien habra musica y muchas mas novedades en:

www.decamana.com
[B]www.decamana.com[/B]


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

:eek2: asu que tal foto ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

es una feria temporal ???


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

no me gusto Camana cuando fui,le falta bastante y la ciudad no es tan chiquita.Prefiero Mollendo.


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

*jisals*

hola amigos de incascrapers un arequipeño mas en el foro, en lo q respecta a camana en verano tiene mas movimiento q mollendo poco a poco esta recuperando su nivel despues del terremoto del 2001


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenido amigo, saludos desde Trujillo !


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Otro arequipeño ... tamois en aumento


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

saludos tambien


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

claro, x cierto en lo q respecta a arequipa hay bastantes zonas bien bacanes q no muestran aqui. asi hay q ponerse pilas para mostrarlas todas


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jisals said:


> claro, x cierto en lo q respecta a arequipa hay bastantes zonas bien bacanes q no muestran aqui. asi hay q ponerse pilas para mostrarlas todas


si pero eso se lograra con la accion conjunta de todos los arequipeños asi que manos a la obra...


----------

